# iPad - Gestion de notes en local



## melaure (6 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

après avoir déjà cherché sur le net, je viens voir si certains ont le même besoin que moi et ce qu'ils ont choisi.

Je cherche pour un iPad Air 2, une application de gestion de notes (en grande partie, saisie de texte au clavier, plus de temps en temps un schéma pour illustrer).

J'ai regardé des applis comme OneNote, Beesy, Evernote, mais elles demandent toutes des comptes sur internet, et je ne veux pas que ces documents de travail soient stocké en ligne (par contre une synchro en USB avec la Mac, c'est toujours bon à prendre).

J'ai essayé Goodnotes, mais il ne permet de catégoriser les notes dans une arborescence ou par date ...

Il y a d'autres applis comme Whink, Inkredible, Notability, ... payante (pas de soucis), mais que je ne peux pas tester avant d'investir ... je ne sais pas si elles fonctionnent en off-line.

Que proposez-vous d'autres ?


----------



## lineakd (6 Février 2017)

@melaure, et l'app notes?


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2017)

Elle est très très limité en mise en page. Tu ne peux placer des blocs de texte et dessins (ou autre) comme tu veux ...


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2017)

Je vais finir par croire que peu de gens utilisent des iPads en réunion


----------



## USB09 (9 Février 2017)

Il y a une application gratuite, très bien , complète et pensé à cet usage : NOTE


----------



## USB09 (9 Février 2017)

Pour le local, il suffit de désactiver la synchronisation iCloud.


----------



## peyret (9 Février 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Je vais finir par croire que peu de gens utilisent des iPads en réunion


Papier et crayon, je suppose..... pour la majorité... çà tombe rarement en panne de batterie.... le traitement de notes pour les pauvres..


----------



## dragao13 (9 Février 2017)

Word !!! (ça va j'déconne !!)...

Aujourd'hui, les applis type Notes fonctionnent pour la plupart avec le cloud ... 
Ça va être chaud de trouver ce que tu décris !


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2017)

ok et désolé pour le cahier classique, mais quand tu en as rempli plusieurs, ça ne te sert à rien vu qu'il n'y a pas de moteur de recherche. C'est totalement caduc ...


----------



## dragao13 (10 Février 2017)

melaure a dit:


> C'est totalement caduc ...


Et sinon tu penses quoi du réchauffement climatique ???


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Et sinon tu penses quoi du réchauffement climatique ???



Trump nous a dit que c'est la faute des écolos ou des extra-terrestres, ou peut-être que c'est la même chose en fait ...

Bref je vais tester ce que je peux déjà, et si quelqu'un a un retour sur les 3/4 applis vendues 10 euros ...


----------



## USB09 (10 Février 2017)

Comprend pas cette idée d'aller chercher ailleurs ce qu'on a déjà sous les yeux.


----------



## USB09 (10 Février 2017)

J'ai trouvé ceci, c'est totalement configurable, on peut choisir son Cloud au choix ou pas: 
Outline – take organized notes, "OneNote Ed." par Gorillized
https://appsto.re/fr/42AeG.i


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2017)

USB09 a dit:


> Comprend pas cette idée d'aller chercher ailleurs ce qu'on a déjà sous les yeux.



Si tu parles de Notes, c'est fonctionnellement complètement à la rue par rapport aux autres applis citées ...



USB09 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ceci, c'est totalement configurable, on peut choisir son Cloud au choix ou pas:
> Outline – take organized notes, "OneNote Ed." par Gorillized
> https://appsto.re/fr/42AeG.i



En effet ça à l'air pas mal du tout sur les captures proposées, je vais regarder si je trouve un test sur le net. He oui, mes notes pro sont confidentielles (client sensible), donc rien sur le net.


----------



## USB09 (10 Février 2017)

NOTES est très complet : dossiers, tag, dessin, texte, photo, tache . Il manque que les tableaux, voit pas ce que l'on pourrait demander de plus. 
Après il y a des applications comme NEBO, NOTABLE, NOTESHELF pour y faire autrement la même chose.


----------



## lineakd (10 Février 2017)

@USB09, l'app Nebo est magique mais sur iPad Pro avec pencil.


----------



## melaure (13 Février 2017)

USB09 a dit:


> NOTES est très complet : dossiers, tag, dessin, texte, photo, tache . Il manque que les tableaux, voit pas ce que l'on pourrait demander de plus.
> Après il y a des applications comme NEBO, NOTABLE, NOTESHELF pour y faire autrement la même chose.



Sérieux tu l'as utilisé ??? La simple gestion des zones de texte et dessin est une horreur !!! Me parle plus de ce titre, c'est juste bon à faire une liste de courses ...


----------



## lineakd (13 Février 2017)

@melaure, as tu essayé d'autres apps, depuis ton premier message ou trouvé une app qui te convienne?


----------



## USB09 (13 Février 2017)

OUTLINE semble le plus complet, on peut griffonner, faire des dossiers, taguer , choisir son cloud ou pas, par défaut c'est iCloud. Et en prime on peut exporter un dossier complet en PDF ou un autre format au choix. 
Fait une très bonne alternative à NOTES pour ceux qui ce souci de sauvegardes. 

Le plus rigolo c'est que je le découvre maintenant alors que le possédais depuis très longtemps. Tu peux aller les yeux fermé.


----------



## lineakd (13 Février 2017)

@USB09, qu'elle est l'application de prise de notes que tu utilises ou tu te sers de plusieurs apps?


----------



## dragao13 (13 Février 2017)

Le seul ... l'unique et irremplaçable :


----------



## USB09 (13 Février 2017)

"Vieux réactionnaire" prend tout son sens.


----------



## peyret (13 Février 2017)

Ou encore.....


----------



## lineakd (2 Mars 2017)

@melaure, si tu es toujours à la recherche d'un app de notes voici un retour de l'app notability.


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2017)

Pour l'instant j'ai acheté Outline, et j'essaye de voir si ça correspond bien à mon besoin.


----------



## USB09 (6 Mars 2017)

C'est vrai qu'il est très complet. Je trouve génial les options d'export et la synchronisation. Pour l'instant j'utilise NOTES ...avec aucune option d'archivage.


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2017)

Petit retour sur Outline :

Je m'en sers depuis quelques jours au boulot pour la prise de note. La gestion des blocs de texte est tout à fait correcte, rien à dire dessus. Je n'utilise pas de reconnaissance d'écriture, et de toutes façons, aucun logiciel ne saurait reconnaitre mon écriture (un peu comme celle des médecins  ).

L'organisation par Carnet convient, mais j'aurais aimé avoir une vraie arborescence de documents. Par contre il n'est pas facile (impossible ?) de supprimer des feuilles en plus, et pour renommer le carnet, galère ...

Pour la partie dessin, mon Bamboo Fineline 3 marche pas trop mal, même si j'attendais un peu plus de précision. Cela vient du logiciel, car sous Bamboo Paper, la reconnaissance est nickel.

Le gros soucis avec les schémas/dessin, c'est que chaque bout de dessin est considéré comme un objet, et je n'arrive pas à déplacer un groupe d'objet ensemble; De manière générale, il manque un outil de sélection de plusieurs objets.

L'export PDF est très perfectible, il y a souvent des objets tronqués.

Enfin il manque un truc important : une gestion de to-do. Si dans chaque note de réunion, on pouvait saisir des to-dos, et les voir ensuite dans une vue spécifique pour les valider, ce serait vraiment bien.


Un avis donc un peu mitigé sur le produit.


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2017)

Un autre truc qui manque : reconnaissance de forme géographique pour faire des carrés, ronds, des camemberts corrects ...


----------



## ditek (14 Mars 2017)

Charge onenote, connecte toi une première fois pour activer l'application. Ensuite direction les réglages iOS, et tu coupe les connexions de données pour onenote. Tu pourras utiliser l'application hors ligne et tes données ne se synchroniseront plus


----------



## USB09 (14 Mars 2017)

Vous pouvez faire une fois vos graphique sur l'application de Paper 53. Il y a une reconnaissance graphique en plus vous n'aurez qu'à gérez un objet.


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2017)

ditek a dit:


> Charge onenote, connecte toi une première fois pour activer l'application. Ensuite direction les réglages iOS, et tu coupe les connexions de données pour onenote. Tu pourras utiliser l'application hors ligne et tes données ne se synchroniseront plus



Certes, mais c'est tout ou rien. Je comptais garder One Note pour les réunions dans ma boite (avec le compte Office 365), mais pas pour les documents chez les clients chez lesquels je travaille. De plus la reconnaissance du stylet est très moyenne sur One Note.



USB09 a dit:


> Vous pouvez faire une fois vos graphique sur l'application de Paper 53. Il y a une reconnaissance graphique en plus vous n'aurez qu'à gérez un objet.



Paper 53 est nickel pour le stylet (et précis), mais en dehors d'une feuille pour dessiner, il n'y a rien coté organisationnel. A voir si on peut copier tout le dessin dans Outline.

Coté Wacom, ils conseillent Notes Plus et NoteShelf, mais je voudrais ne pas avoir à acheter tous les logiciels existants ...  il manque vraiment une période d'essai à tous ces outils.


----------



## USB09 (14 Mars 2017)

C'était juste pour faire le dessin. Copier- coller- ranger ou vous le désirez.


----------



## USB09 (14 Mars 2017)

Tout ça pour dire qu'il s'avère presque impossible de trouver une application ultime qui regrouperait toutes les idées possible.


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2017)

Oui c'est un peu ça, mais je n'ai pas testé tous les produits payants. S'il y avait un satisfait ou rembourser, je le ferais et je ne garderais que celui qui me convient ...


----------

